# Bota Shpirtërore > Komuniteti bektashi >  Misticizmi bektashi i vjershës së Naimit "Fjalët e qiririt"

## s-a

(Postuar dje edhe në një forum tjetër, si ky)


Fjalët e qiririt është një vjershë e cituar dhe e përdorur në shumë kontekste, nga të cilat shumica me karakter të pretenduar nacionalist. Ajo është lavdëruar bile edhe nga komunistët dikur, sikurse një vjershë patriotike, dhe ka kohë që dëgjojmë p.sh. Ilir Shaqirin të këndojë këngë të ndërtuara mbi vargjet e kësaj vjershe. Megjithate, cilësimi i kësaj vjershe si poezi patriotike nuk është tjetër veç një keqkuptim i madh, përkundër faktit që nacionalizmi shqiptar është një pjesë përbërëse e bektashizmit bashkëkohor, sepse ky sekt mysliman përbëhet në kohë të sotme kryesisht nga shqiptarët. Fjalët e qiririt është në fakt një vjershë misticiste, që e prek thelbin e sufizmit bektashi.

Një analizë e shpejtë. Le të fillojmë me titullin.

*Fjalet e Qiririt*

Qiriri është një simbol i rëndësishëm në dervishizmin shia, dhe është përdorur boll nga të gjithë vjershëtorët misticistë, ashtu si përdoret shpesh në këngët fetare të alevitëve të Turqisë. Në këto këngë haset pikërisht metafora mum (qiri) dhe ”mum nur” (dritë qiriri), si simbol i një stili të virtytshëm të jetesës, ku besimtari jeton duke vepruar e duke u shpenzuar si qiriri, që të u ndihmojë atyre të cilëve u duhet ndihmë, e të i përndritë ata që jetojnë në errësirën e paditurisë. Qiriri si simbol përdoret edhe në ritet e bektashinjve ashtu si përdoret në disa nga ritet e syniislamit hanefi.

Në strofën e parë, Naimi e përmbledh jetën e vet të deriatëhershme, dhe konstaton se ka jetuar ashtu si duhet të jetojë një besimtar.

_Në mes tuaj kam qëndruar
_
Pra duke qëndruar afër të tjerëve, atyre të cilëve u drejtohet, që për dallim nga besimtari, janë nevojtarë për dhurëtinë e përndritjes së shpirtit me besim, dituri dhe urtësi.
_
E jam duke përvëluar,
_
Duke u përvëluar, pra duke punuar dhe duke e ndarë diturinë dhe veprën e vete me të tjerët

_Që t'u ap pakëzë dritë,_

Me qëllim që edhe ata të fitojnë një thërrimë të asaj urtësie që është ideal i besimtarit

_Natënë t'ua bënj ditë._

Që pra më të mos jetojnë në errësirën e injorancës, që në islam në përgjithësi dhe në bektashizëm në veçanti konsiderohet si mëkator.

Në strofën e dytë Naimi e përsërit zotimin e vet bektashi, të përkushtimit, të vazhdimit të gjallimit dhe veprimit në këtë frymë.
_
Do të tretem, të kullohem,
Të digjem, të përvëlohem,
Që t'u ndrinj mir' e të shihni,
Njëri-tjatërin të njihni._

Rreshti i fundit i kësaj strofe, ku aludohet te njohja e njeriut, është me rëndësi të posaçme në misticizmin bektashi, meqëse bektashinjtë konsiderojnë se i afrohen më shumë Perëndisë duke e njohur njeriun, si pasqyrim i Perëndisë. Gjithashtu edhe përshkak të parafytyrimit alegorik me themele në Kuran, që njeriu e ka Perëndinë më afër se damarin e qafës.

_Për ju do të rri të tretem,
Asnjë çikë të mos mbetem,
Të digjem e të qanj me lot,
Se dëshirën s'e duronj dot._

Në strofën e mësipërme, ku Naimi vazhdon ta zhvillojë zotimin e vet besimtar, aludohet gjithashtu te virtytshmëria e mundimit të vetëvetes (vargu 3) dhe mospërfilljes së tundimeve (vargu 4), dy themele të rëndësishme të stilit të jetesës sipas idealeve bektashie.

_Unë zjarrit nuk i druhem
Dhe kurrë s'dua të shuhem,
Po të digjem me dëshirë,
Sa të munt t'u ndrinj më mirë._

Duke mos i u druajtur zjarrit, që është metaforë për vuajtjen dhe dhembjen nëpër të cilën kalon një shpirt në fisnikërim e sipër (në rrugën drejt përsosjes), zjarri, nëpërmjet virtytshmërisë besimtare shndërrohet në një fuqi të madhe që përdoret për të i kryer veprimet e mira. Kjo është ajo alegori bektashie që ceket në strofën e sipërme.
_
Kur më shihni se jam tretur,
Mos pandehni se kam vdekur;
jam i gjall' e jam ndë jetë
jam në dritët të vërtetë,
_
Në interpretimin bektashi të Kuranit, ekziston edhe reinkarnimi, ringjallja e njeriut, në mënyrë të ngjashme si parashikohet në budizëm; dhe ky është motivi i strofës së mësipërme. Në drejtimet sufiste si bektashizmi, reinkarnimi mundet të bëhet në dy mënyra: si reinkarnim trupor, ku njeriu rilind në një jetë tjetër, ose si reinkarnim shpirtëror, duke vazhduar të jetojë në shpirtërat e të tjerëve të cilëve u ka bërë mirë, si ndonjë lloj ingjenie. E kjo strofë aludon pikërisht te kjo mënyra e dytë, të cilën si duket Naimi e preferon më shumë.

Kjo gjë precizohet më tej në strofën e ardhshme:
_
Unë jam në shpirtin tuaj,
Mos më kini për të huaj,
M'është falurë durimi,
Andaj po digjem si trimi,

Se ma k'ënda t'u bënj mirë,
Të mos mbeti n'errësirë.
Jakëni rreth meje rrini,
Flisni, qeshni, hani, pini,_

Rreshti i fundit i strofës së sipërme ka një domethënie të veçantë dhe më alegorike se ç’mund të duket në shikim të parë. Kur Naimi i fton njerëzit rreth tij, ”hani, pini” është një qerasje. Një ftesë që njerëzit rreth tij të hanë nga mishi i tij metaforik (metaforë për veprën) dhe të pinë nga gjaku i tij metaforik (gjaku si metaforë për fjalën), në mënyrë jo krejt të ndryshme nga ajo që simbolizohet në ritet e të krishtera ku njerëzit alegorikisht qerasen me trupin dhe gjakun e Krishtit. Edhe kjo është një pjesë e riteve dhe misticizmit bektashi.

_
Në shpirt kam dashurinë,
Pa digjem për njerëzinë,
Lemëni të përvëlohem,
nukë dua më të ftohem,

Dua ta djek trupn' e kretë
Për atë zotn' e vërtetë.
Me zjarr ta djek mushkërinë
E të tretem për njerinë,
_
Dy strofat e mësipërme janë qartësime dhe përsëritje të thënieve dhe aludimeve të mëparshme, por në strofën përsipër, theksohet qartë se e tërë kjo bëhet në emër të Allahut, në emër të zotit të vërtetë dhe për hir të tij; sepse në bektashizëm dhe drejtimet tjera dervishe, mënyra më e mirëfilltë e adhurimit të Allahut nuk janë ritet, po jetesa sipas mësimeve të tij. Jeta dhe vepra si një falje e gjatë dhe e vërtetë.

Ky mendim vazhdon më tej edhe në strofën përfundi, ku Naimi sqaron se e bën këtë me qëllim që të ”vete te perëndia”

_Bashkë me gëzimt të tija
të vete te perëndia.
Unë dua njerëzinë,
Mirësin' e urtësinë._

E çka kërkon ai nga njerëzit si shpërblim? Në fakt kurrgjë përveçse ata të afrohen në udhën e Perëndisë, dhe ta duan njëri tjetrin, e të mos mëkatojnë:
_
Në bëhi shokë me mua,
Në më doni si u dua,
Njëri-tjetërin në doni,
Të paudhë mos punoni._

Dhe në strofën përfundi, ai bile predikon, dhe u flet atyre lexuesve/dëgjuesve me ”zemër fluturake”, pra atyre dëgjuesve që kanë imagjinatë, e që nuk pengohen në fluturim nga pesha e paragjykimeve, ayre pra të cilëve kjo mënyrë jetese mundet të u duket tërheqëse; duke i ftuar ata në bektashizëm, si rrugë e devotshme drejt shenjtërimit.
_
O zëmëra fluturake,
Qasju pakë kësaj flake!
Mase krahët t'i përvëlon,
Po dhe shpirtin ta shënjtëron._

Në strofat që vijojnë pastaj, Naimi e përmbledh përvojën e vete jetësore, dhe në mënyrë alegorike rrëfen se ç'do të thotë të jesh bektashi. Sidoqoftë, ta lexojmë vjershën edhe një herë, po tani shpresimisht me sy të tjerë:


*Fjalet e Qiririt
*

Në mes tuaj kam qëndruar
E jam duke përvëluar,
Që t'u ap pakëzë dritë,
Natënë t'ua bënj ditë.


Do të tretem, të kullohem,
Të digjem, të përvëlohem,
Që t'u ndrinj mir' e të shihni,
Njëri-tjatërin të njihni.


Për ju do të rri të tretem,
Asnjë çikë të mos mbetem,
Të digjem e të qanj me lot,
Se dëshirën s'e duronj dot.


Unë zjarrit nuk i druhem
Dhe kurrë s'dua të shuhem,
Po të digjem me dëshirë,
Sa të munt t'u ndrinj më mirë.


Kur më shihni se jam tretur,
Mos pandehni se kam vdekur;
jam i gjall' e jam ndë jetë
jam në dritët të vërtetë,


Unë jam në shpirtin tuaj,
Mos më kini për të huaj,
M'është falurë durimi,
Andaj po digjem si trimi,


Se ma k'ënda t'u bënj mirë,
Të mos mbeti n'errësirë.
Jakëni rreth meje rrini,
Flisni, qeshni, hani, pini,


Në shpirt kam dashurinë,
Pa digjem për njerëzinë,
Lemëni të përvëlohem,
nukë dua më të ftohem,


Dua ta djek trupn' e kretë
Për atë zotn' e vërtetë.
Me zjarr ta djek mushkërinë
E të tretem për njerinë,


Bashkë me gëzimt të tija
të vete te perëndia.
Unë dua njerëzinë,
Mirësin' e urtësinë.


Në bëhi shokë me mua,
Në më doni si u dua,
Njëri-tjetërin në doni,
Të paudhë mos punoni.


O zëmëra fluturake,
Qasju pakë kësaj flake!
Mase krahët t'i përvëlon,
Po dhe shpirtin ta shënjtëron.


Unë duke përvëluar,
Njerëzit i kam ndrituar.
Kam qënë mik me njerinë,
Andaj i di e më dinë.


Gjithë tuajt' i kam parë,
Mëm' e at' e fis e farë,
Si tani gjithë i kam ndër mënt,
Që rrininë më këtë vënt.


Edhe sot nër ju ata shoh,
Se shpirtin e tyre ua njoh,
Dhe unë si ju jam ndruar
E jam përzjer' e ndryshuar,


Pa jam bërë shumë herë
Zjar e uj' e balt' e erë.
Jam një shkëndijë pej qielli
dhe një drudhëzë pej dielli.


Edhe ndër qiej fluturonj,
Edhe brënda në det qëndronj,
Shumë herë fle në baltë,
Diku ndodhem dhe në mjaltë


Bënem qëngj e kec i pirë,
Lul' e bar e gjeth i mbirë.
Dua shumë fjalë t'u them,
Po trëmbem mos i bënj ujem.
E ku shkruhenë në kartë
Fjalët' e gjuhësë zjarrtë?

-- Naim Frashëri

----------


## Dorontina

Pershkrin interesant por me interesant me duken fjalet qe ka thur NAIMI me keto vargje.
*Po te isha profesor gjuhe e letersie  nuk kish kalu asnji nxanes pa ma dit ket vjerrsh permendesh se asht ende aktuale .....duhet qe shqiptari te meson me shum* .*sa me emocion i ka shkru ....*

----------


## s-a

> Pershkrin interesant por me interesant me duken fjalet qe ka thur NAIMI me keto vargje.
> *Po te isha profesor gjuhe e letersie  nuk kish kalu asnji nxanes pa ma dit ket vjerrsh permendesh se asht ende aktuale .....duhet qe shqiptari te meson me shum* .*sa me emocion i ka shkru ....*


Vjersha e Naimit, ashtu si vepra e tij në përgjithësi, do të jetë aktuale edhe në të ardhmen, përderisa urtësia të vazhdojë të jetë një virtyt dhe ideal i përsosjes së njeriut në rrugën e Perëndisë.

S

----------


## albprofiler

> Vjersha e Naimit, ashtu si vepra e tij në përgjithësi, do të jetë aktuale edhe në të ardhmen, përderisa urtësia të vazhdojë të jetë një virtyt dhe ideal i përsosjes së njeriut në rrugën e Perëndisë.
> 
> S


Me te vertet jane te "pavdekshme" fjalet  e ksaj poezi.

Tash e kane bere edhe nje recitim , nje video ne youtube

----------


## Bel ami

Megithese komenti i fjaleve te qiririt ishte pak i vaket, doli ne pah madhshtia e Naim Frasherit si poet.Frymezimi i tij padyshim qe i ka renjet tek Misticizma Islame dhe Betashizma.Keto jane verejtur mjaft qarte edhe nga studiuesi Rexhep Qose tek Romantizmi.Naimi shkroi si nje Bektashi i devotshem, shkroi per moralin e njeriut, per sakrificen ( fjalet e qiririt) shkroi per Perendine dhe Githesine, shkroi per Shqiperine ,shkroi per Ehli Bejtin ( Poema Qerbelaja dhe Abas Aliu).Pas cdo vargu te Naimit eshte fryma e Misticizmes qe te dashurosh me zemer dhe jo me sy.Naimi nuk e kerkon Zotin ta preke, por e sheh tek githesia, tek natyra.Naimi nuk mburet, por vuan bashk me njeriun.

----------


## ylli hasa

po pse duhet ndare patriotizmi i naimit ngamisticizmi fetar?

----------


## figaro

Poezi shume e bukur ! Por komentimi dhe nderlidhja me misticizem bektashi, ishte e tepert dhe e panevojshme.

----------


## Çelsi

Komenti i "Fjalet e Qiririt", sipas mejtimit tim, ishte shume interesant, dhe i nevojshem, pasi, per te perjetuar kuptimet e autorit, mendoj se eshte e nevojshme te dime kontekstin (rrethanat psikologjike, religjioze-mistike, kulturore, etj) ne te cilen eshte krijuar vepra. ne kete menyre, ne, jo vetem qe e perthyejme poezine (ne kete rast), sipas infrastruktures sone ndjesore-emocionale e intelektuale, por edhe perpiqemi te hyjme ne realitetin naimjan; mbase keshtu, mundemi te "dime" se c'ka dashte thote Naimi, ky Rumi i lavdishem shqiptar, dhe jo vetem se c'fare na vjen e si na vjen ne ne perthyerjen e "lentes" sone. Komenti ishte profesional, nga nje person serioz, ne ate qe merr persiper te beje. Urime Komentuesit!

Ne lidhje me nje verejtje te bere me siper, prej nje anetari, edhe une besoj se nuk ka pse te ndahet artificialisht misticizma dhe memedhetaria. Naimi, me sa kemi kuptuar, ishte njeheresh mistik dhe memedhetar, si edhe koduesi i mirefillte i shqipes me te cile ne po flasim per Fjalet e Qiririt.  Ceshtja eshte: jo vetem ta sjellim Naimin tek vetja, por edhe (sidomos) te shkojme te Naimi; qe te mos bejme ate gafe qe beri komenti i realizmit socialist (kur mesonim letersi ne vitet '80-te), qe misticizmen, Naimit, ia quanin "Kufizim Ideor).

----------


## neptun

> MISTICIZËM m. 
> Besimi te fuqitë hyjnore e të mbinatyrshme dhe te 
> bota e përtej varrit, që është një nga format më të 
> lashta të botëkuptimit idealist fetar dhe është 
> përdorur nga armiqtë e shkencës e të përparimit 
> për skllavërimin shpirtëror të njerëzve.
> MISTIFIKOJ
> E paraqit diçka në mënyrë të shtrembër e të 
> rreme për të mashtruar të tjerët, duke u përpjekur 
> të përfitoj nga mirëbesimi i tyre; falsifikoj.


Fjalet i mora nga fjalori elektronik shpjegues i shqipes (FESH) dhe si duket kemi nevoj t'i mbajme ne mend. Dikush poezine e Naimit nuk e ka kuptuar sa duhet dhe e lidhe fort me misticizmin aq sa behet me mistik se Naimi (edhepse Naimi fare nuk ishte mistik)! Cka ka paraqitur ketu Naimi ne menyre te shtrember? Pse valle cdo gje duhet te lidhet me bektashizmin apo religjionin kur ate Naimi as qe e ze ne goje? A nuk ishte Naimi i vetedijshem se asokohe populli jone ishte ne ate gjendje te arsimimit sa qe nuk dinte as alfabetin e tij. Po a nuk u shkri Naimi per popullin e tij qe atij t'i jape sa me shume drite dhe dituri? Po pse valle ne duhet te besojme ne ringjalljen religjioze si dikush ketu ia vesh Naimit? Po sa eshte rinia e sotme shqiptare religjioze sa t'i kuptoje keto vargje ne nje menyre te tille? Me duket se *s-a ja* nuk e ka qelluar domethenien e vertete te kesaj poezie te bukur te Naimit dhe se e ka interpretuar sipas mendimit te tij ( ose te saj ) dhe nuk eshte perpjekur ta interpretoje ne baza te shendosha shkencore. Nuk kemi nevoje te ngutemi kur interpretojme poezi sepse bijme ne gabime te renda.

----------


## landi45

naimi ka qene dhe do mbetet aktual per shqiperine

----------


## neptun

> naimi ka qene dhe do mbetet aktual per shqiperine


Ai me fjalen Shqiperi sigurisht se eshte e ditur-ka kuptuar tere teritorin shqiptar. Ne poemen "Bageti e bujqesi" i permend te gjitha vendet shqiptare , shkupin, tetoven, ipekun (pejen), prizrenin, prevezen, janinen etj. Pra kemi te drejte dhe ne kosovaret te krenohemi dhe te mburremi me kete pishtar te diturise.

----------


## landi45

> Ai me fjalen Shqiperi sigurisht se eshte e ditur-ka kuptuar tere teritorin shqiptar. Ne poemen "Bageti e bujqesi" i permend te gjitha vendet shqiptare , shkupin, tetoven, ipekun (pejen), prizrenin, prevezen, janinen etj. Pra kemi te drejte dhe ne kosovaret te krenohemi dhe te mburremi me kete pishtar te diturise.



me fal po shqiperine u kuptoje dhe kosoven dhe presheven e rretina,,,maqedonin shqipetare e malin e zi e camerine,,,,

nuk e di qa kupton ti,,,,

se keta quhen shqipetare apo jo dhe jane autoktone..

----------


## neptun

Kuptimi i fjales "shqiperi" ka dy kuptime: Kuptimi i Naimit ishte  kuptim i sakte qe perfshinte te gjitha trojet shqiptare. kuptimi i sotem eshte i ngushte dhe perfshin vetem nje pjese te trojeve tona.

----------


## Maqellarjot

pershendetje...S-A,

Nje gje nuk kuptoj une nga analiza qe i ke bere Poemes. Perse Naimi, mysliman qe jetoi brenda kohes dhe hapesires se Perandorise Osmane, shkruajti kete poem ne nje forme "alegorie" sidomos kur ti menond se nuk eshte azgje tjeter vecse nje shkrim Mistik qe ka te bej me Fen e tij.  Kush e ndalonte ate ti thurte vargje Besimit te tije???  Une besoj se eshte ne thelb nje mesazh per Bashkatdhetaret Patriot te kohes.  Dhe mendoj se eshte poem me nuanca Patriotik/Nacionaliste.  Vetem ne kete kontekst mund te shpjegohet "alegoria" qe ai berdore ne  ne kete Poem.

----------


## neptun

Une do ta quaja poezi me teper sociale sepse  me orijentim patriotik sepse nuk permendet drejperdrejte atdheu dhe kombi, por megjithate, permendet rrethi shoqeror. Naimi tregon se nuk u nda nga ne dhe se per ne ai dhe u tret, u shkri por meqenese i vetedijshem se la shume porosi dhe mesime te vlefsheme te cilat do t'i duhen popullit, ai do te kujtohet edhe pas vdekjes.

----------


## kleadoni

> Kush e ndalonte ate ti thurte vargje Besimit te tije???  Une besoj se eshte ne thelb nje mesazh per Bashkatdhetaret Patriot te kohes.  Dhe mendoj se eshte poem me nuanca Patriotik/Nacionaliste.  Vetem ne kete kontekst mund te shpjegohet "alegoria" qe ai berdore ne  ne kete Poem.


Nuk e pengonte askush, por bektashizmi eshte nje fe shume tolerante. Mos te them e vetmja fe qe nuk ka rite strikte qe duhen aplikuar... ndaj Naimi e ka bere kete alegori ne menyre te thjeshte duke gershetuar ate qe ishte feja e tija, bektashizmi; me ate qe eshte feja e shqiptarit, shqiptaria!

----------


## Alti Elezi

Mendoj se poezite e Frashellinjeve,kane te bejne me shume me mistiken shqiptare ne Teresine e saj,sesa ne ate te Besimit,Bektashi,apo ku e di une se cfare.
ate qe ka shkruar s-a,me shume do te thosha qe eshte nje ide,sesa nje gje e vertete!
nqs do te jete e vertet fjaleve Shqiperia,c'ka qene,ceshte,e c'do te benet,cfare kuptimi bektashi mund ti japim???
Per mua ska te beje fare me bektashizmin,por me mistiken Shqiptare.

----------


## baaroar

Përmendore e poetit të madh në Selinë e Shenjtë të Kryegjyshatës Botërore Bektashiane

----------


## Çelsi

> Une do ta quaja poezi me teper sociale sepse  me orijentim patriotik sepse nuk permendet drejperdrejte atdheu dhe kombi, por megjithate, permendet rrethi shoqeror. Naimi tregon se nuk u nda nga ne dhe se per ne ai dhe u tret, u shkri por meqenese i vetedijshem se la shume porosi dhe mesime te vlefsheme te cilat do t'i duhen popullit, ai do te kujtohet edhe pas vdekjes.


Nese diskutimi behet per "Fjalet e Qiririt", atehere shqyrtimi i misticizmit te saj (vjershes) behet me i veshtire (raporti:alegori-literalitet); por nese flasim per Naimin, ne plotmerine e tij si Individualitet e poet, atehere, me ngjan se predispozita e tij e mirefillte Mistike eshte krejt e qarte; per kete i referohem vepres "Enderrimet", e cila nuk ka hic ekuivok ne qasjen mistike te Naimit; pastaj: a ishte Naimi bektashi apo nje mistik origjinal shqiptar, kjo ndoshta eshte pa ndonje rendesi te theksuar.

----------


## Ciarli

simboli i qiririt apo 'mum' qe dmth sus shsht si dicka e madhe nenkupton zotin! qiriri qe ka nje tingull gabel ne shqip, tretet dhe humbet por nuk i del boja kurre apo nuk e pranon erresiren! figura e zotit po tretet si dicka pa kuptim dhe vetem kunderthenja por ai simbol nuk e pranon erresiren kurre!

----------

